# Ramos' ADA Mini-L



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm also going to order a Mini-L, are you going to use lily pipes? If so what size?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

More than likely I will, but I might see about making my own. I got the pipes for my Mini-M in a deal in the SnS, I'm hard pressed to spend retail for some haha.
Was also pointed to a light by *!shadow!*, an Archaea 36W 18" fixture, just like the more common 27W one on a lot of Mini-M's around here but bigger. I think it comes with an 8000K bulb (what I want) but if not I'll get the ADA bulb for it.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

EDIT: Ugh. After looking at the pictures on the site I found the light, it looks like it's a straight-pin fixture, and the ADA 8000K is a square-pin bulb. Hopefully the Archaea fixture comes with the 8000K bulb! 

There is the light I am going to get for this tank. It's 18.75" long so it's just a LITTLE bit wider than the tank. I didn't ask yet, but the tank should be on it's way already, if not it'll be later this week. I'm going to try my best not to start it up until I move out since I might have it up for only 3 months in that case. But I've said that about every tank, and not listened to myself each time. I'll have to see the size this tank actually is once I get it, but I'm wanting to do stems in here, since my other two tanks are too small to have stems in without constant maintenance.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice job on the lights l was going to get them but i didn't end the end due to the price. i instead got 27w hampton bay at home depot for 20$ comes with a 6500k bulb. lf i was not on a budget i would of gotten the archaea's . let me know how it turns out man i'm really interested about the plant growth on that fixture. One more thing, on that second picture is that the archaea lights or another brand you decided to go with? gl with the tank man.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

That picture was not of my setup, it is of the previous owners, as I had stated above it. I don't have anything for the tank, and the actual tank hasn't even been sent out yet.


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> More than likely I will, but I might see about making my own. I got the pipes for my Mini-M in a deal in the SnS, I'm hard pressed to spend retail for some haha.
> Was also pointed to a light by *!shadow!*, an Archaea 36W 18" fixture, just like the more common 27W one on a lot of Mini-M's around here but bigger. I think it comes with an 8000K bulb (what I want) but if not I'll get the ADA bulb for it.



I have the Archaea 36watt and its great! Mines came with a 10k bulb. At first i wasn't sure about the 10k but now I like it better than my 6.7k which seems a bit too yellow. My plants aren't complaining either, since I got the 10k they have been taking off


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Where's the tank?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd assume either in IL or in one of the states between there and Texas


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

tankaddict said:


> I have the Archaea 36watt and its great! Mines came with a 10k bulb. At first i wasn't sure about the 10k but now I like it better than my 6.7k which seems a bit too yellow. My plants aren't complaining either, since I got the 10k they have been taking off


10k? Good to know, I was hoping they'd come with the 8000K but I suppose 10k will work. Is the bulb a straight-pin or a square-pin?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

hey, where are you buying your archaea light? I cant find it online.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

http://shop.aquatouch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AIC-0081&Show=TechSpecs

sorry for the hi-jack by the way and i'm not sure about the pin design l would hope it would be square but i'd double check. lt doesn't seem to specify on the link.


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> 10k? Good to know, I was hoping they'd come with the 8000K but I suppose 10k will work. Is the bulb a straight-pin or a square-pin?


The bulb is straight pin.


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

!shadow! said:


> http://shop.aquatouch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AIC-0081&Show=TechSpecs
> 
> sorry for the hi-jack by the way and i'm not sure about the pin design l would hope it would be square but i'd double check. lt doesn't seem to specify on the link.


Wow its $96 now? used to be $89. I got my LFS to order it in for me. I even asked to have it for $85^^ See if you can get your lfs to get it in maybe it'll be cheaper.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l think i was looking at the other archaea because l believe there is two versions the 27w and the 36 l haven't really payed attention.


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope. Got the tank from my brother, still waiting for him to send it out haha


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

rrrrramos said:


> Nope. Got the tank from my brother, still waiting for him to send it out haha


Tell him to hurry up... roud:


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm tryin! To at least add a bit of life to this thread till it gets here, I'll post some pics of a tank I started up on Thursday. It's a nano terrarium, set up in a 2.5g that no longer can hold water. The substrate is cocofiber, at about 1" or so. Using manzanita driftwood (my buyer backed out!) and currently have peacock moss covering the ground. I have a single Anubias nana 'petite' in here that I'm hoping grows onto the driftwood, a SMALL portion of Marselia minuta in the back left corner, and a Crypt wallissi planted in the back center. Currently I'm lighting it with natural light through my bedroom window, but I'm looking for a cheap solution so that my drug dealing neighbors can't see into my room and see all the stuff I have! Plans for this are to let the moss grow out as a sort of carpet, and eventually add various stems, crypts and other plans we generally grow in our tanks to experiment with their emmersed forms. My brother wants me to add a pair of thumbnail dart frogs to here but I don't think I'd add anything like that in here, probably keep it strictly plants. 

















​


----------



## tankaddict (Jan 19, 2010)

That reminds me I need to find my 2.5 gal to start up my brine shrimp tank.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

tankaddict said:


> That reminds me I need to find my 2.5 gal to start up my brine shrimp tank.



good idea l think l will use my 2.5 for that as well.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Does moss grow better immersed?


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

please no PDF in there, at the very minimum of 10gal and do tons of reseach, It's nothing like an aquarium. The moss will eventually grow into it's emersed form witch will grow vertically up, so don't be surprise in a few months the tank turns into a moss jungle. otherwise, 6-8 hours of semi direct natural sunlight should do the trick for the tank


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

guitardude9187 said:


> please no PDF in there, at the very minimum of 10gal and do tons of reseach, It's nothing like an aquarium. The moss will eventually grow into it's emersed form witch will grow vertically up, so don't be surprise in a few months the tank turns into a moss jungle. otherwise, 6-8 hours of semi direct natural sunlight should do the trick for the tank


I'm aware, hence me saying I wouldn't be putting any fauna in here. I've kept PDF's with my brother before, he suggested a thumbnail frog but I just am looking for an emmersed setup really. I've grown Taiwan Moss emmersed, it looked great, and I'm planning to trim if needed as well. Actually wanting to clear out some space in the back to get stems planted in eventually.

EDIT: Sorry, re-read this, and it sounded rude after I reread it, didn't mean to come off that way!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

guitardude9187 said:


> please no PDF in there, at the very minimum of 10gal and do tons of reseach, It's nothing like an aquarium. The moss will eventually grow into it's emersed form witch will grow vertically up, so don't be surprise in a few months the tank turns into a moss jungle. otherwise, 6-8 hours of semi direct natural sunlight should do the trick for the tank


\

i've always wanted to try a moss jungle type look. Just imagine the fish swimming in between the moss kinda like how a car goes through a slalom test . That's just me tho.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

it's cool dude, i just want to make sure everyone reading this understand that a 2.5 is very confining, just imagine them trying to jump. Anyone that have kept PDF before should have known better then to recommended that. Even a 10 gal is rather small for a imitator pair and those are the easier to care for.

!shadow!, hahaha that's so silly. i bet it would be fun to stare at though..you know how us aquarium guys are...always staring at grass growing for hours on end.


here's my cutie, her name is PB


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow awesome coloring on that PDF. When I get my new place gonna start a PDF terrarium. 

I must be blind because I can't seem to find your anubias in that tank.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

guitardude9187 said:


> it's cool dude, i just want to make sure everyone reading this understand that a 2.5 is very confining, just imagine them trying to jump. Anyone that have kept PDF before should have known better then to recommended that. Even a 10 gal is rather small for a imitator pair and those are the easier to care for.
> 
> !shadow!, hahaha that's so silly. i bet it would be fun to stare at though..you know how us aquarium guys are...always staring at grass growing for hours on end.
> 
> ...


if l were to say no , i'd be a liar


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Well there is a good chance I might have all the stuff for the tank before I have the actual tank! But I bought it from family, so I won't complain about them taking forever to ship! Haha! 
Anyways, just bought a 2213 from the SnS for a bit cheaper than retail. ADG just got their new shipment of ADA stuff in, and my LFS (Fish Gallery Dallas) gets their ADA supply from them, so they should be getting the Aquasoil in soon. Assuming the gets back in stock in the next couple weeks I'm going to be ordering that soon as well, or contacting AFA and seeing if they can get it for me OR seeing if Fish Gallery would be able to get that for me too.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, the family is all moved in now, and of course they didn't pack any tanks to bring with them. Soooo, the Mini L is still in Illinois. Hopefully it's down here soon, but I won't hold my breath. I'll take a shot in the dark and say it should be here by August though. The sooner the better, but the longer it takes the more time I have to gather supplies for it.


----------

